
How to transition from FE developer to UX designer? - kosmodrom
Hello friends :)<p>I have got 4 years of experience as a Front End developer. Currently working mostly with React and Typescript.<p>I have a strong need to create and be part of decision making process and not only a person who is developing products designed by others. I also need to cooperate more with other people and not spending whole day a front of computer.<p>So my idea is to transition to UX designer, but I don&#x27;t want to start from scratch starting from junior position.<p>Any tips how to accomplish that? Or maybe there is other way to fulfill my needs?
======
neximo64
you want to be UX Engineer, which is a step up from a UX designer.

